# The Lottery



## Dalien (Jul 21, 2010)

If you won a lottery, what would you do?
And, of course, why?


----------



## Tripwire_Desire (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Buy house to live in, buy new car.

Then probably buy one or two properties to rent (money will lose value over time, but house prices will change, maybe for good maybe for worst).

Then put rest in savings.

Go on regular holidays.

I would carry on working but would be willing to take a junior position doing something I am more passionate about. Paying off bills wouldn't be a concern anymore.

On the other hand, I guess I could go to a bricks and mortars university and get another degree, then hopefully do some research work.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Stare at it.

Travel.

Buy the house (yes the very specific one). 

Erm if there is any money left, give it to my posse so they can buy themselves something nice. No drugs tho.


----------



## MartineMcmillan1 (7 mo ago)

I will go on a very long trip


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

None of that "money is the root of all evil" crap for *this* INFP.

I love money and will spend it like there's no tomorrow.

I have about a million plans for it.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

Sily said:


> None of that "money is the root of all evil" crap for *this* INFP.
> 
> I love money and will spend it like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> I have about a million plans for it.


If it was billions not millions, I would probably buy the firm I used to work for and fire everyone.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Buy a bike and some books. Maybe a few computer games from Steam.

Then go around offering prostituted womyn tens of thousands of dollars each to leave prostitution forever.

Assuming I win a significant amount.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Dalien said:


> If you won a lottery, what would you do?
> And, of course, why?


I've fantasized about this so many times. I'd clear all the debt of my immediate family (and my girlfriend). I'd also probably take them all on some sort of vacation/cruise. I'd buy (or build) a nice house somewhere and set it up nice and get a decent car. I'd set up trust funds for my niece and nephew. Some starter money (say 25-50k) for them to start their lives. 

I'd split the rest in half and invest half in something that guarantees me a monthly income, and the other half would go to some sort of charity that encourages the preservation and sharing of knowledge on a grand scale. Ideally, something like the Institute of Advanced Studies, but not as narrow. It would be a premier location for research, innovation, and sharing of knowledge. Those granted a spot at the institute would be required to give regular lectures open to the public on subjects of interest. There would also be concerts, poetry readings, book tours, and art exhibits. It would contain the grandest library and research database money can buy. It would also include a vault to store the knowledge in case of natural disaster (or the collapse of civilization).


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Going by the recent lotto amount: £4.1 million...

Gosh, I get that a lot of people fantasize about this but it would make me paranoid.
Even if I could keep my identity anonymous, I wouldn't want to make it obvious that I was now a multi-millionaire.

I'd get a place of my own at least. Nothing flashy or unnecessary like a mansion, just a simple low-maintenance place.
I might just move abroad honestly, and put a bit towards traveling the world and furthering my education.
I'd put about a million of it towards savings, investments and for my family and friends.
The rest would go towards philanthropic and career projects. I'd still want to work and create stuff.


Maybe I'd get back into dating again because money is no longer a concern, but they wouldn't know I'm a lotto winner until later.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

If you guys or gyns finance me a bit I can participate in Eurojackpot and we can split the money then  37 000 000 € could be ours by the end of this week.


----------



## recycled_lube_oil (Sep 30, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> If you guys or gyns finance me a bit I can participate in Eurojackpot and we can split the money then  37 000 000 € could be ours by the end of this week.


I will happily reimburse you the cost of a ticket if you win. 90/10 split. You will get 10% of the prize for nothing (if you win).
3.7mill for nothing sounds good do t you think.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I assume when you ask this, you mean like large large jackpot

I selected these 3:
Share It
Save & Spend
Give to Family

I would invest in property that generates income to support funding of a non profit outreach. Start up non profit outreach. 

I would ensure my siblings and best friends had their debts all paid off, and purchase them homes.

I would set up incentive trusts for my daughters, my foster daughter and my stepson. With this I would make it so the more they accomplished on their own the more they inherit at milestones. I would never hand young adult or teenager large sums of lottery type of winnings by just putting in their bank account. If they were doing things like completing school, or working their way toward something I would ensure they had resources to help. I do not believe in handing things over, before one has a grasp on the value of appreciating what they have. My children are way too young to inherit large sums of money, having not paid enough of their dues in life yet to grasp or appreciate to a full extent. So yeah incentive milestone and age based with my kids for the most part.

I would probably purchase a condo in either Vegas or Northern California, a condo in Colorado, and a condo in either Maryland or Virginia. When I say condo I mean actually modest 2 bedroom ones. I'd much rather have more locations of property that are small and modest, with variety of place/weather, than I would desire to have a large home myself. That said I would probably just purchase a home on a lake in my home state that could be an easy place for family gatherings etc with my children. Or place they can always fall back on to retreat if ever needed etc.

I would probably own or operate some kind of rec center too. I like rec therapy, it is the most enjoyable department to me personally in my industry. So operating something like rec programming would be nice to off set and balance outreach.

My odds are very low, I usually forget to even purchase powerball


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

It kinda depends how much. After taxes and such 2 million isn't actually as much as it may sound like. If a lot: I'd take a lump sum, and get someone else to manage it. Invest some, set some aside for kiddos education, and like not change much of anything tbh. Maybe buy a cute small cottage, but maybe not even, it really depends. I'd give like half away. 

The biggest mistake people tend to make when they get more money is living like they have more money. I've always aspired to live kind of simply and work with my hands, tbh.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> It kinda depends how much. After taxes and such 2 million isn't actually as much as it may sound like. If a lot: I'd take a lump sum, and get someone else to manage it. Invest some, set some aside for kiddos education, and like not change much of anything tbh. Maybe buy a cute small cottage, but maybe not even, it really depends. I'd give like half away.
> 
> The biggest mistake people tend to make when they get more money is living like they have more money. I've always aspired to live kind of simply and work with my hands, tbh.


Oh when I answered I was thinking more like if I won the 300 million dollar powerball  
Not 2 million, like you said 2 million is not really 'that' much (at least to do what I said)


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Grow / invest it. 
Buy a better house.
Travel. Experience things. 
Give to parents and siblings.
Save the rest, for later.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

If it's like a million dollars, maybe even a billion, because a million doesn't get much these days... 

I'd buy a low-cost apartment or unit for myself. Nothing too fancy, don't need to spend big money on a big flash home, don't need it.

Give money to my parents, or maybe buy them a house instead, and maybe to friends who are struggling.

Or maybe buy a country property where all my family could live. If it's a place with heaps of acres, could have multiple homes on it for my family. Set up a proper aviary for my birds.

The rest of it, idk, get a few things I need. Donate rest to charity or go help homeless people with it somehow.


----------

